# New members into and 1 question!



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Harry,

Welcome to the forum and to snowboarding! Hope you get many more days of stoke on the snow 

Re the board, can you measure its length from tip to tail, and the width at the middle? A picture of from the side when on a flat surface would also be useful, so we can see what type of profile it is

Also need your weight and foot length (barefoot measurement in mm)

Do you know yet what type of riding you want to learn the most? Freestyle in the park, or bombing around the whole mountain?

Cheers, Barry


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Never heard of an "X Games" board, you sure that's not just a sticker/decal on there? Can you take some pictures using an camera instead of a potato? Impossible to zoom/read any of the detail on that board. From what I can make out, I'd bet that board is at least 15 years old.


----------



## Harry Braham (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for your replies , yes I will take a few snaps on my phone , those pics are from the advert I brought it from, ile get those pics later on today once I finish work, thanks again for the replies. Meanwhile I have had a look all over the board and the only clue is the “x games” logo and a very old “made in Austria” sticker!


----------



## Harry Braham (Feb 12, 2018)

Barry- my hope is to have a go at both aspects but mostly mountains so I’m hoping this is a good all-round board as that’s what it was sold as!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Harry Braham said:


> Barry- my hope is to have a go at both aspects but mostly mountains so I’m hoping this is a good all-round board as that’s what it was sold as!


How cheap was it? Haha.
It might be a piece of shit?
Luckily for you, you won't be able to tell.

It'll be fine to learn on.
I'm sure it's just a camber board, or it would say something on it.
As long as it's somewhat the right size for you.

Ride the shit out of it.
Don't be scared to ride on & bonk(smash) into any & everything.

That's the board you wanna do it on.
It was cheap right?

If you ride it like that, you will have the funnest season ever. It's a blast to do that stuff, super fun.
Once you start buying expensive fancy boards, you stop doing that fun stuff.

The time is now for you son.
Beat the shit outa that thing.
You should be pretty good by the time that things toast.

I kinda envy you a bit haha.
Can't be doing that shit with my dupraz.


TT


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I kinda envy you a bit haha.
> Can't be doing that shit with my dupraz.
> 
> 
> TT


So don't do that shit on your Dupraz, select one of the 1,746 boards you have in your closet to do that shit on.


----------



## Harry Braham (Feb 12, 2018)

Timmy- yep I’m kind of thinking it will be a peice of shit! And I couldn’t agree more with you! I plan too get the most out of the £30 I paid for it? and use it for just about anything. I mean after a good service and stuff I’m sure it’ll serve its perpose as my first ever board perfectly


----------



## Harry Braham (Feb 12, 2018)

Here are some betters quality pictures attached. 
The measurements as follows;-
Board size : 152cm
Board width : 25 cm
Board profile : 10mm

Rider weight :69.9kg
Rider height : 171 cm
Rider feet: 224mm (I fit a 7.5uk snowboard boot perfectly 
As for details I’ve taken pictures of all the possible details I can
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah should be fine size wise. Once you start going fast you will prob want longer but for now is good.

Ride it!


----------

